# Moin



## Guest (11. Jul 2005)

wollte mal n proggi schreiben, mit dem ich win xp runterfahren kann. es klappt nur nicht.
kann mal wer schaun?

```
import java.lang.Runtime;
import java.io.*;

public class Shutdown
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		System.out.println("Windoof herunterfahren: 'x' drücken");
		String input = "";
	    BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
	    try {
	      input = br.readLine();
	    }
	    catch(IOException ex)
	    {
	      System.out.println("Das war wohl nix ...");
	    }
	    input.charAt(0);
	    System.out.println(input); 
		
	    if(input.equals("x"))
	    {
	    	try
			{
		         Runtime.getRuntime().exec("shutdown -r");
		    }
		    catch(java.io.IOException e)
			{
		         System.out.println("I/O-Fehler");
		    }	    	
	    }
	}
}
```
oder geht das so gar nicht?


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2005)

da hab ichs ja  mal bei der überschrift verkaggt ...


----------



## The_S (11. Jul 2005)

Versuchs ma bei deinem exec mit "cmd /c" davor


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2005)

also du meinst so:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c SHUTDOWN -r");
```
geht auch net.


----------



## The_S (11. Jul 2005)

Gibt er dir ne Fehlermeldung aus? Falls gar nichts passiert, schau mal, ob er überhaupt in den try Block geht.


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2005)

hab das jetzt mal so gemacht:

```
if(input.equals("x"))
	    {
	    	try
			{
	    		 System.out.println("WinXP wird neugestartet!");
		         Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c SHUTDOWN -r");
		    }
		    catch(java.io.IOException e)
			{
		         System.out.println("I/O-Fehler");
		    }	    	
	    }
```
und wenn ich x eingebe kommt auch die meldung "WinXP wird neugestartet!". nur ..., das is auch alles ...


----------



## The_S (11. Jul 2005)

Zufälliger weiße hab ich mal ein Programm geschrieben, das Windows XP nach einer bestimmten Zeit runterfährt (http://www.stefan-kiesel.gmxhome.de/Downloads-Dateien/shutdowXP.jar). Und noch zufälliger hab ich den Code grad da :wink: . Da hab ich das so gelöst:


```
try { 
       Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c %systemroot%\\system32\\shutdown -" + action); 
}
```

wobei "action" entweder "s" (runterfahren) oder "r" (neustarten) ist.


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2005)

hmm..., zufälligerweise funktioniert es ... nicht! :shock: 
also, wenn ich shutdown -r im command prompt eingebe, dan tut er was er tun soll. nur über java läufts net! :cry:


----------



## thE_29 (11. Jul 2005)

http://www.robvanderwoude.com/index.html

probier mal die anderen Befehl!


----------



## T1M (11. Jul 2005)

habs auch versucht ...


----------



## The_S (11. Jul 2005)

T1M hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habs auch versucht ...



Was hast du auch versucht? Und was ist dabei rausgekommen?


----------



## T1M (11. Jul 2005)

aso, lenk mich nur von meiner db ab ... :?  :roll: 
jo, hat gefunz wies soll.


----------

